# is old iPod charger compatible with new iPod classic?



## AlanScott (Oct 11, 2007)

I've had a second-generation 20 gig iPod for three years. I ALWAYS charged it with an Apple wall charger, Model A1070, which has output marked 13 volts, 0.62 amps. This iPod started getting glitchy, so today I bought a new 80gig iPod Classic. I want to fully charge the new iPod before I do anything else.

But can I use the three-year-old A1070 wall charger? The A1070 cable clicks into the Classic dock connector just fine, but I am afraid to plug the charger into the wall unless I am sure it is compatible. The wall charger (model MB051LL/A) currently being sold on the Apple website (here: http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPL...SQ3Ep419NXsrhY) looks pretty much the same as the A1070 on the outside -- but I saw reference somewhere to the function of some connector pins being changed so that some older iPod accessories are incompatible with the newer models. Also, I think I saw on a website that the new charging input specs are 12 volts at 1 amp, but now I can't find that page now and I'm not sure of that. I hate to buy a new charger if its not needed.


----------



## patrikspongh40 (Jan 7, 2007)

Isn't there a toll free number you can all about your ipod? There must of been documentation that came with your new ipod, refer to that.


----------



## AlanScott (Oct 11, 2007)

I downloaded the PDF manual and it is silent on this matter. Nor could I find anything pertinent on the Apple website. The iPod Classic comes with one (1) free tech support call. I am hoping to get an answer to this compatability question for free, and save my one free call for some later problem.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't know about the really old chargers, but the new Classic 80/160 is compatible with the older 30/60GB Ipod. In fact, the only difference is that the older ones are thicker than the Classics. If the 20GB was compatible with the 60GB, then, yes, it's compatible. For the record, the new one is 5.30V at 1 Amp, the same as a powered USB port.

Courtney sends...


----------



## AlanScott (Oct 11, 2007)

All right, to summarize: I always charged my just-retired iPod second-generation 20 gig clickwheel (2004) with an Apple Model A1070 wall charger, which is marked "output 13 volts == 0.62 amps." My new iPod Classic 80 gig is stamped at the dock connector "Rated 5-30 v == 1 A max." Courtney above points out that 5.30 volt at 1 amp is the output of a powered USB port. Both the 2004 iPod 20 gig and the Classic 80 gig, of course, can be charge off a powered USB port. 

So could somebody who knows about electricity and chips and stuff tell me for sure: Is it safe to use the A1070 charger with the Classic, despite the substantial difference in marked voltage?


----------



## mozzy63301 (Oct 15, 2007)

AlanScott said:


> I've had a second-generation 20 gig iPod for three years. I ALWAYS charged it with an Apple wall charger, Model A1070, which has output marked 13 volts, 0.62 amps. This iPod started getting glitchy, so today I bought a new 80gig iPod Classic. I want to fully charge the new iPod before I do anything else.
> 
> But can I use the three-year-old A1070 wall charger? The A1070 cable clicks into the Classic dock connector just fine, but I am afraid to plug the charger into the wall unless I am sure it is compatible. The wall charger (model MB051LL/A) currently being sold on the Apple website (here: http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPL...SQ3Ep419NXsrhY) looks pretty much the same as the A1070 on the outside -- but I saw reference somewhere to the function of some connector pins being changed so that some older iPod accessories are incompatible with the newer models. Also, I think I saw on a website that the new charging input specs are 12 volts at 1 amp, but now I can't find that page now and I'm not sure of that. I hate to buy a new charger if its not needed.


I know for a fact that 4th and 5th gens use the same chargers and that Classics are compatible. I have a clock radio and a USB port/Ipod dock that come with adapters for 2nd and 3rd gens....so I got to think the dock connectors are compatible. 2nd gens still used firewire right?


----------



## AlanScott (Oct 11, 2007)

I was mistaken above in referring to my old iPod as a "second generation." I have now been instructed that this 2004 clickwheel (non-color screen) was deemed the "fourth generation." So it sounds like the charger should be okay, despite the voltage variation?


----------



## mozzy63301 (Oct 15, 2007)

AlanScott said:


> I was mistaken above in referring to my old iPod as a "second generation." I have now been instructed that this 2004 clickwheel (non-color screen) was deemed the "fourth generation." So it sounds like the charger should be okay, despite the voltage variation?


I had been planning to buy a classic as soon as my bonus check came in....that was yesterday. As of today I have a brand new black 160 gp classic and every "dock port" accessory I have for 3-5 gen iPods works


----------

